# How Long Do Canned Meats Last?



## amanda

I am looking for canned meats with a long shelf life. I found a site foodpreppers.com that sells canned meats that are good for 15 years. They are advertised as 100% real pressure cooked BEEF, CHICKEN, GROUND BEEF, PORK and TURKEY. Can canned meats really last that long? They have a cheap sampler pack I may buy to check the quality.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Canned meats should last decades, cans that old have been tested and are fine.


----------



## PackerBacker

The meat will last longer then the can.

Or i should say the meat will hold up until the can fails.


----------



## invision

amanda said:


> I am looking for canned meats with a long shelf life. I found a site foodpreppers.com that sells canned meats that are good for 15 years. They are advertised as 100% real pressure cooked BEEF, CHICKEN, GROUND BEEF, PORK and TURKEY. Can canned meats really last that long? They have a cheap sampler pack I may buy to check the quality.


If you do, let us know how it tastes...

I am trying to figure out, 28 oz can relates to how many pounds of meat? slightly under 2lbs??? am I right?


----------



## PackerBacker

invision said:


> If you do, let us know how it tastes...
> 
> I am trying to figure out, 28 oz can relates to how many pounds of meat? slightly under 2lbs??? am I right?


With home canned it's pretty much a pint per pound.

With commercially canned? :dunno:


----------



## Grimm

WOW! Almost $67 for 5 28oz cans! I'll stick with home canning meats and the spam I have in the cabinet.


----------



## amanda

Yes, 1 can is 1.75 pounds of meat - it says no broth or fillers. The 5 flavor sampler would be 8.75 pounds of meat for $63.86 or $7.30 per pound. If I mix each can with my own rice, veggies or in a soup I should get several meals out of each can. I just ordered the sampler, I'll post a review once I try them out.


----------



## amanda

Grimm said:


> WOW! Almost $67 for 5 28oz cans! I'll stick with home canning meats and the spam I have in the cabinet.


I just feel better leaving it to people who do it for a living in a USDA inspected facility. One can of meat and a cup of rice is almost a full day's calories for less than eight dollars. That's two or three dollars per meal with premium meats... works for me.


----------



## Dakine

amanda said:


> I just feel better leaving it to people who do it for a living in a USDA inspected facility. One can of meat and a cup of rice is almost a full day's calories for less than eight dollars. That's two or three dollars per meal with premium meats... works for me.


If you're willing to pay the premium for paying someone else to do it that's certainly a good way to go about it, but if you decide to do it at home yourself it's actually very simple and doesn't take that much time.

I'm getting ready to do several more batches this weekend and I'm looking forward to it! It's inexpensive, I know exactly what is going on in the entire process, from the meat I choose to buy, to how it's prepared and ultimately, I know for a fact that it was sealed properly and cooked for the entire duration without interruptions or inconsistency.

I understand that USDA has a very important function, but that doesn't stop the cases of e.coli and other contaminated products from getting out, and that's from a system that has an inspector at every plant!


----------



## Grimm

amanda said:


> I just feel better leaving it to people who do it for a living in a USDA inspected facility. One can of meat and a cup of rice is almost a full day's calories for less than eight dollars. That's two or three dollars per meal with premium meats... works for me.


As long as you are comfortable paying that amount. I personally feel better knowing that I am saving money and putting meat up on the shelf.


----------



## JayJay

Grimm said:


> WOW! Almost $67 for 5 28oz cans! I'll stick with home canning meats and the spam I have in the cabinet.


$67 is 22 (1 lb.) cans of ham in my house...and that is 44 meals for me and my dh.

One $3 can of ham and rice is 3 meals a day ...for ???? $3.25???


----------



## PackerBacker

amanda said:


> I just feel better leaving it to people who do it for a living in a USDA inspected facility. One can of meat and a cup of rice is almost a full day's calories for less than eight dollars. That's two or three dollars per meal with premium meats... works for me.


You going to buy canned rice too?


----------



## Grimm

JayJay said:


> $67 is 22 (1 lb.) cans of ham in my house...and that is 44 meals for me and my dh.
> 
> One $3 can of ham and rice is 3 meals a day ...for ???? $3.25???


$67 is 36+ cans of Spam or 30+ pounds of chicken for us. That's 30 or so meals for our family. We have kids.


----------



## amanda

PackerBacker said:


> You going to buy canned rice too?


No, I buy it in bags - don't you?


----------



## PackerBacker

amanda said:


> No, I buy it in bags - don't you?


I don't eat rice.


----------



## stayingthegame

how do you can your chicken? do you can it whole or de-bone it. would you pack dark meat separate from the white or just do the white and not can the dark? just found whole chicken on sale for .77 a lb. I canned pork a few weeks ago and seemed to turn out good. some will be cut for bbq so the extra bones and stuff will be made into broth. did that with my turkey at thanksgiving. how does ground meat turnout when canned will it work to use it for tacos or do you need to use with a gravy of some sort. I assume that I need to can it at 11 lbs. for 90 min. in pint jars. (I use those because we are a small family (2 sometimes 3 for dinner). we are at sea level.


----------



## PackerBacker

stayingthegame said:


> how do you can your chicken? do you can it whole or de-bone it. would you pack dark meat separate from the white or just do the white and not can the dark? just found whole chicken on sale for .77 a lb. I canned pork a few weeks ago and seemed to turn out good. some will be cut for bbq so the extra bones and stuff will be made into broth. did that with my turkey at thanksgiving. how does ground meat turnout when canned will it work to use it for tacos or do you need to use with a gravy of some sort. I assume that I need to can it at 11 lbs. for 90 min. in pint jars. (I use those because we are a small family (2 sometimes 3 for dinner). we are at sea level.


I cook my chicken and debone it. I usually only buy dark meat but I don't seperate it when I have both.

Tacos is a perfect use for canned ground beef.

Canning times for pints is 75 minutes. 90 is for quarts.


----------



## Dakine

stayingthegame said:


> how do you can your chicken? do you can it whole or de-bone it. would you pack dark meat separate from the white or just do the white and not can the dark? just found whole chicken on sale for .77 a lb. I canned pork a few weeks ago and seemed to turn out good. some will be cut for bbq so the extra bones and stuff will be made into broth. did that with my turkey at thanksgiving. how does ground meat turnout when canned will it work to use it for tacos or do you need to use with a gravy of some sort. I assume that I need to can it at 11 lbs. for 90 min. in pint jars. (I use those because we are a small family (2 sometimes 3 for dinner). we are at sea level.


I use boneless skinless breats. on sale they are between $1.88-1.99 per lb
I use these instead of breaking down and deboning cheaper cuts takes too much time. I just cube the breasts and dump in the jars. I use 1 bullion cube in each jar for a little flavor

Pints are processed at 11 lbs for 75 minutes. (quarts are the 90 min jars)

You can use ground beef for tacos if you like! I personally will buy the 93% lean for canning, if I cant get that and it's got more fat, I slightly brown the meat first to separate a lot of that grease out of it. It's a much better looking product in the jar.


----------



## Grimm

stayingthegame said:


> how do you can your chicken? do you can it whole or de-bone it. would you pack dark meat separate from the white or just do the white and not can the dark? just found whole chicken on sale for .77 a lb. I canned pork a few weeks ago and seemed to turn out good. some will be cut for bbq so the extra bones and stuff will be made into broth. did that with my turkey at thanksgiving. how does ground meat turnout when canned will it work to use it for tacos or do you need to use with a gravy of some sort. I assume that I need to can it at 11 lbs. for 90 min. in pint jars. (I use those because we are a small family (2 sometimes 3 for dinner). we are at sea level.


I'll boil whole chickens with veggies and debone the meat when cooked. The bones are put back in the pot for stock and the meat is put in jars and canned.

I don't can ground beef as is. I'll make meatballs and meatloaf and can those.


----------



## Prepper69

Dakine said:


> I use boneless skinless breats. on sale they are between $1.88-1.99 per lb
> I use these instead of breaking down and deboning cheaper cuts takes too much time. I just cube the breasts and dump in the jars. I use 1 bullion cube in each jar for a little flavor
> 
> Pints are processed at 11 lbs for 75 minutes. (quarts are the 90 min jars)
> 
> You can use ground beef for tacos if you like! I personally will buy the 93% lean for canning, if I cant get that and it's got more fat, I slightly brown the meat first to separate a lot of that grease out of it. It's a much better looking product in the jar.


X2 on all of this ^^^^^^

This is how I have done it also.

With the hamburger I have raw and dry packed to process. The raw came out VERY tender, crumbled up...best description is the meat is just like Taco Bell's meat. When I precooked it the meat "held" together better...tasted and "felt" just like fresh cooked hamburger meat in "chucks".

With the chicken -- I have done whole breasts and also cut it up into tenders...either way for me as they both tasted the same...I also used a buillion in mine.

The chicken both ways was awesome.
The hamburger I prefer the precooked/dry packed method.


----------



## stayingthegame

you mean that you don't add juice/water to the hamburger? does the meatloaf hold together and do you use a large mouth quart jar? 
do you precook the chicken or raw pack it?


----------



## Caribou

stayingthegame said:


> you mean that you don't add juice/water to the hamburger? does the meatloaf hold together and do you use a large mouth quart jar?
> do you precook the chicken or raw pack it?


Exactly. I add no liquid to my meat or fish. Some items I will add a small amount of salt and I used to add 1/2 tsp of oil to my salmon.

I have eaten my home canned salmon that was twenty years old. The big problem is that was a particularly good batch of smoked salmon and I don't have any more.


----------



## Prepper69

stayingthegame said:


> you mean that you don't add juice/water to the hamburger? does the meatloaf hold together and do you use a large mouth quart jar?
> do you precook the chicken or raw pack it?


I have not added any juice's to my meats...only a buillion to the chicken and beef stew meat I just did.

I have used large mouth on the first batch but because they are so hard to find around me...the last batch I used regular mouth... I looked at it this way...It does not have to come out in one piece...I will be breaking it up to warm it up anyways 
On the chicken...just raw packed it. The next time I do chicken I am going to use parchment paper on the whole breasts (like how you do bacon) because I want to see if I can get them to come out whole. Right now I get BIG chucks of chicken that come out...kind of like the chicken you buy in the stores.


----------



## Grimm

stayingthegame said:


> you mean that you don't add juice/water to the hamburger? does the meatloaf hold together and do you use a large mouth quart jar?
> do you precook the chicken or raw pack it?


The meatloaf is raw packed. I can it in wide mouth quarts. It is juicy when I take it out of the jar so I 'bake' it to form a crust. My daughter loves it over fresh meatloaf.

I have raw packed chicken and pre cooked it and I like how the pre cooked chicken comes out of the jar.

When I can stew beef I brown it and pack it in broth with bouillon.

I brown my meatballs then pack them in either diced tomatoes or a basic sauce.


----------



## partdeux

amanda said:


> I just feel better leaving it to people who do it for a living in a USDA inspected facility. One can of meat and a cup of rice is almost a full day's calories for less than eight dollars. That's two or three dollars per meal with premium meats... works for me.


I know where my beef came from
I know how it was processed
I know what is in the can


----------



## Tank_Girl

Has anyone tried to can apricot chicken? Mongolian Beef? Beef in Black Bean Sauce?

These ready canned meals, if they could be done, would be fantastic over plain boiled rice and would add a lot of variety to the preps.


----------



## Magus

I ate Vietnam C-rats in 2001.should be fine.nutrition drops like a rock after the 3rd year over due date though.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I put commercial bread crumbs in my meatloaf. Is it ok to can meatloaf with the breadcrumbs in it? I get my canner tomorrow and want to try it.


----------



## Dakine

SouthCentralUS said:


> I put commercial bread crumbs in my meatloaf. Is it ok to can meatloaf with the breadcrumbs in it? I get my canner tomorrow and want to try it.


I haven't tried it with bread crumbs, I use saltine crackers. I do 12 lbs of meat at a time, and I break it into 2 batches so it's easier to incorporate all the ingredients and I use 1 tube of crackers in each 6 lbs bowl.

I use bexarpreppers trick to avoid mess and fuss, leave the saltines in the wrapper, and crush that lengthwise inbetween your hands. The bag will probably split a little bit, but it's very manageable on crumbs getting out. Crush the rest of the big chunks into the small parts you're really looking for then empty that bag into the pot and mix to incorporate. Works GREAT!!!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks Dakine. If saltines work, then the breadcrumbs work. I think I will try the saltines in a meatloaf to eat first. That sounds really good.


----------



## Grimm

Tank_Girl said:


> Has anyone tried to can apricot chicken? Mongolian Beef? Beef in Black Bean Sauce?
> 
> These ready canned meals, if they could be done, would be fantastic over plain boiled rice and would add a lot of variety to the preps.


I tried chicken fajitas. It turned out okay but lost the citrus flavor from the marinade after canning.

I am going to be canning matzo ball chicken soup soon. I'm going to be canning as much as I can once it goes on sale before and after Passover.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

SouthCentralUS said:


> I put commercial bread crumbs in my meatloaf. Is it ok to can meatloaf with the breadcrumbs in it? I get my canner tomorrow and want to try it.


Ifin ya go by the food gods, yall ain't spoused ta add bread crumbs er crackers ta yer meatloaf.

Me? Well, bein the rebel I be, I add in some crackers ta mine.

Amanda, home canned be as safe ifin not safer then buyin commercial canned. Ya know what yer gettin, how it been prepped an what wen't inta it. Plus ya can make up stuff ya won't find in a store. I make lots a my own soup. Ya ever bought pulled pork vegi soup? Nope, but ya can make it yerself. Don't be fraid a tryin ta make up yer own food goods.

Ifin ya wanna can hamburger crumble (tacos an such) cook it up a bit then rinse in hot water. That'll get rid a fair amount a that grease. Some meats be nicer ifin ya cook em a tad, er brown em a bit. Others don't have ta. Be a personal thin really. Chicken ya can leave the bone in ifin ya wan't. Ain't all that hard ta bone out a bird, but then I been doin it fer a real long spell. I get the chicken breast with bone an skin cheaper then the boneless, skinless ones an only take a few seconds ta pull the skin an bones out. Use them bones fer a broth.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> I put commercial bread crumbs in my meatloaf. Is it ok to can meatloaf with the breadcrumbs in it? I get my canner tomorrow and want to try it.


I use shredded carrot instead of breadcrumbs. I always have even in fresh. Its a great way to sneak veggies to a child.


----------



## db2469

Grimm said:


> I use shredded carrot instead of breadcrumbs. I always have even in fresh. Its a great way to sneak veggies to a child.


How many medium carrots, say, do you shred per meatloaf? What else do you put in it?


----------



## Tank_Girl

I put quick oats in my meat loaf, 2 eggs, finely chopped onion, 4 tablespoons of tomato paste, Italian herbs, and a tablespoon of dried garlic powder, and a tablespoon of chicken stock powder mixed into 1 kg of ground beef.

There's never any leftovers.


----------



## Grimm

db2469 said:


> How many medium carrots, say, do you shred per meatloaf? What else do you put in it?


I'd say 1/2-1 cup shreds.

I don't have a written recipe but here is roughly what I put in my canned meatloaf...

ground beef
carrot shreds
egg
onion
garlic
tomato sauce
black pepper
parmesan cheese
rolled oats

If I am making it fresh I add shredded zucchini and pre cooked rice as well.


----------



## Caribou

Tank_Girl said:


> Has anyone tried to can apricot chicken? Mongolian Beef? Beef in Black Bean Sauce?
> 
> These ready canned meals, if they could be done, would be fantastic over plain boiled rice and would add a lot of variety to the preps.


A lot of things can be canned as precooked meals. Certain flavors are diminished by canning and others are multiplied by canning.

For example smoke is strengthened in the canning processed. If you want to can smoked fish about 30 to 45 minutes is enough smoke. Don't ask me how I know.  Actually you will learn as much with your failures as your successes.

You can always throw a couple jars of a test into a batch of something else rather than run a case or two. I hope you enjoy canning as much as I do.


----------



## goshengirl

I can it myself because I don't need another degree to read the ingredients.

And USDA approval doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Gonna try hamburger tomorrow. So do you pack it in the jar really tight or not. I am afraid it won't cook in the middle. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## Dakine

SouthCentralUS said:


> Gonna try hamburger tomorrow. So do you pack it in the jar really tight or not. I am afraid it won't cook in the middle. Am I being paranoid?


I just use the head guage plastic stick thing and mash down in there. I've never had a problem with any of my meatloaf, even the quarts, so I'm sure just packing it tight and processing at 75/90 for pints/quarts at the right pressure for your elevation will produce great results.


----------



## Caribou

Leave your headspace and you will do fine. Cooking times are designed to get the center of the jar to temperature and keep it there for more than minimum time, that is why most recipes call for longer times for quarts than pints.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I don't have a head guage plastic stick thing and don't know what it is, but I think I know now to pack it tight. And that is raw hamburger, correct?

I make dog food from ground chicken, rice & mixed veggies. If I cook the chicken, grind it and can it, it would take less space but I would have to follow the directions for 75/90 minutes, correct? I just want to do the chicken without the rice & veggies at this point.


----------



## Dakine

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't have a head guage plastic stick thing and don't know what it is, but I think I know now to pack it tight. And that is raw hamburger, correct?
> 
> I make dog food from ground chicken, rice & mixed veggies. If I cook the chicken, grind it and can it, it would take less space but I would have to follow the directions for 75/90 minutes, correct? I just want to do the chicken without the rice & veggies at this point.


I'll link a pic with the head gauge thing.

Yes, raw hamburger, whether I'm doing just the ground beef or meatloaf, pack it in there nice and tight, and it will cook down! if you're not browning the beef first I recommend wide mouth jars because you'll end up with... well, meatloaf, and it's hard to get out of the normal mouth jars without taking a knife in there first and cutting it all up.

Yes, follow the 75/90 for pints/quarts and you're all set!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thank you. I am more confident now. For now I am going for simple things. No meatloaf for a while.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Caribou said:


> Leave your headspace and you will do fine. Cooking times are designed to get the center of the jar to temperature and keep it there for more than minimum time, that is why most recipes call for longer times for quarts than pints.


Thanks Caribou. Hope you guys stay up for a while. I am probably not through with the questions.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thanks Caribou. Hope you guys stay up for a while. I am probably not through with the questions.


I'm online til about 2am most nights so feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dakine

haha no worries! here you go, look at the flat plastic one with the notches. Each notch is 1/4 inch. And the reasoning behind that is you can fill jars up to a certain line based on the product you're canning. Some things either plump or cook out their own juices and that means if you were to pack it all the way up to the top of the jar and put the lid on in the canner it goes... negative! it would not seal!

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6727C0C414185AB28B802700C1B1&selectedIndex=19

So as a basic guideline, stay below the neck of the jar. You can use that gauge to tell how close you are to the top.

As a side note, it's other recommended use is to jam that down into the jar loaded with product to get rid of the air gaps, which serve you no useful purpose. So that allows you to put more product into the jar.

easy! 

now if you dont have this tool in your kit, thats fine, just use a dinner knife or something else easily manipulated without sharp edges and not to thick like a regular rubber spatula. Stainless steel or plastic is probably preferred, a rubber spatula or tool might be too... grabby on the meat, and then you'll be pulling it up with the up stroke and getting more grease/fat on the jar rim which you absolutely need to clean off with a hot towel/sponge or whatever... I use paper towel that I dab with vinegar. Vinegar cuts the fat right off the top of the jar and lets me get a good seal!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks for the tip on the vinegar!!


----------



## Dakine

You're welcome!

If you want the finished product to be crumbled ground beef, you must brown or at least semi brown it first before packing it. Still dry pack, but you have to do that. 

Otherwise it will cook into a giant meatball/hamburger/meatloaf... chunk 'O beef!

The upside to browning prior to packing is that you can remove even more of the fat from the product before you can it. I do this with my chili. It's time consuming but it's worth it! my chili looks better in the jar, and I dont need all that fat in the finished product anyway. When I make chili I use both beef and sausage and both get browned and skimmed from the fat. (same as ground beef I want to be crumbled when I open it.)


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The book does not tell how much water to put in the canner for anything! Isn't that important? So for pints how much water in the canner and how much for quarts? Does it make a difference what you are canning how much water to put in?

Am I banned yet?


----------



## cowboyhermit

I use a canning funnel even for meats, to keep the rim of the jar clean, that way I can be my normal messy self 
The wide mouth 500ml(pint) jars are my favorite for just about everything but especially for meat. Just so convenient to get things in and out of, even frozen. We eat a lot of meat but sometimes a quart is a bit much The shorter wide mouths are great too but a little small, good for salmon and lunches though.


----------



## Dakine

yep! I always use the funnel as well, and after I bought the SS one, I never use the plastic one anymore unless I'm doing chili and that makes it expedient to fill jars faster.

for me, chili, chicken, cubed roast beef, hot dogs cut into 1/5 chunks, stews/soups all go in normal mouth jars. Wide mouths are specifically for meat products like meatloaf or meatballs, but I use them to fill the gap on jars available even when doing cut up hot dogs or other products.


----------



## Bobbb

SouthCentralUS said:


> The book does not tell how much water to put in the canner for anything! Isn't that important? So for pints how much water in the canner and how much for quarts? Does it make a difference what you are canning how much water to put in?
> 
> Am I banned yet?


I don't believe it matters. *What matters is that you not run out of water. *The more water you put the longer it will take to turn to steam, meaning longer waiting and more energy used. So you can always play it safe and add more water but you really don't need to.

The usual recommendation is a few inches of water in the bottom for a full load. The jars will displace the water and the water level will rise and this makes it look more impressive.

*The key here is that with a few inches of water in the pressure canner the 10 minute steam purge cycle won't purge out all of the steam.* (You know about the purge cycle, right? Just checking.)

So the amount of water doesn't vary according to jar size.

You won't be banned for asking good questions.  and you won't be banned for asking loads and loads of good questions. For every person like you who asks a question there are probably a dozen who are reading along and learning.


----------



## PackerBacker

SouthCentralUS said:


> The book does not tell how much water to put in the canner for anything! Isn't that important? So for pints how much water in the canner and how much for quarts? Does it make a difference what you are canning how much water to put in?
> 
> Am I banned yet?


For 12/16/20/21 quart canners use 2 quarts of water if it's a full canner load. 2.5 quarts for a partial load.

It doesn't matter if you are canning quarts or pints.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thank you. No, I do not know about the purge cycle, but I do know to let the pot sit until the steam stops coming out.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

PackerBacker said:


> For 12/16/20/21 quart canners use 2 quarts of water if it's a full canner load. 2.5 quarts for a partial load.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you are canning quarts or pints.


This is a 23 qt Presto so I am guessing 3 quarts. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Dakine

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you. No, I do not know about the purge cycle, but I do know to let the pot sit until the steam stops coming out.


I think you need someone with a PRESTO brand to comment here.

On my AA, with the dial and weighted gauge... I start the heat while I'm loading jars, and I put the lid on. Then, before I put the weighted jiggle gauge on the cannery, I have to let it come up to temp, and it starts blowing steam out. I do that for 10 minutes!

after 10 minutes, I put my weighted gauge on the valve and when the dial gauge shows the cannery is up to pressure and the tell tale sign from my office is that I hear the jiggler rocking in the kitchen, I know I can start my REAL timer on the cooking cycle.

You do NOT start counting minutes UNTIL the cannery is up to pressure.

Since I'm unfamiliar with your Presto brand, I can only offer what I know for my AA. Sorry


----------



## Bobbb

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you. No, I do not know about the purge cycle, but I do know to let the pot sit until the steam stops coming out.


Put in the water, load the jars, close the lid, clamp it down, start the heat and let the canner heat up. Steam will escape from a valve, once the steam starts escaping you let it escape for 10 minutes and then you close the valve and this is when the pressure starts to increase.

Once the pressure reaches the desired target that is when the clock starts ticking.

What you want to avoid is running out of water as you're purging the steam.

I haven't read of anyone running out of water if they put in either a few quarts or a few inches of water, but you could if you walk away from the canner and let it purge steam for an hour or so -you get the idea, right?


----------



## PackerBacker

SouthCentralUS said:


> This is a 23 qt Presto so I am guessing 3 quarts. Thanks for your response.


It's still 2.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you. No, I do not know about the purge cycle, but I do know to let the pot sit until the steam stops coming out.


You have a Presto canner? I do too! The CA-21. Darn thing is older than I am. Feel free to ask away.

I found that I can boil the water in the canner to speed things up. I put the water in the canner and set to lid on top. Not closed or sealed- just set on top. I prep my jars while the canner heats up. Of course don't use cold jars if you heat the canner first. The jars will shatter.


----------



## Wellrounded

PackerBacker said:


> It's still 2.


Presto's 23 manual says 3 quarts.


----------



## farmers

Bring your water line up close to the neck of the jar. There will be a lot of steam coming out of pressure canner. You don't want the canner going dry. Put a cap of vinegar in canner, this will help from building up mineral deposits on jars. Good luck


----------



## partdeux

farmers said:


> Bring your water line up close to the neck of the jar. There will be a lot of steam coming out of pressure canner. You don't want the canner going dry. Put a cap of vinegar in canner, this will help from building up mineral deposits on jars. Good luck


that's a LOT of water


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Ok guys that's it the next person to post anything about
Meatloaf is required to send a jar to Missouri because I 
havent had meatloaf in 4 1/2 years.
Oh yea NAEKID SAID SO!






(Shh Naekid you get half!)


----------



## gabbyj310

After being on the ships and running out of cracker(talk about stale yuck) one of the cooks suggested I use dry cereal like frosted flakes or cherioos.That worked,but I also always "topped" my meatloaf(at home) with a brown sugar/Basil topping mixed with catsup...Now most ships the guys want "plain" with just brown gravy..right..until I did the "sweet" one out as a choice...Now these guys just love to complain about anything,...SUPRISE... they would eat ALL of the sweet meatloaf and I would use the leftover"plain" meatloaf for Tacos.Now I'm wondering if I could just can it as is, brown sugar and all????


----------



## Grimm

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Ok guys that's it the next person to post anything about
> Meatloaf is required to send a jar to Missouri because I
> havent had meatloaf in 4 1/2 years.
> Oh yea NAEKID SAID SO!
> 
> (Shh Naekid you get half!)


Send me your address and next time I can meatloaf I'll send you a fresh jar rather than the 6mons to a year old jars we currently have.


----------



## Grimm

gabbyj310 said:


> After being on the ships and running out of cracker(talk about stale yuck) one of the cooks suggested I use dry cereal like frosted flakes or cherioos.That worked,but I also always "topped" my meatloaf(at home) with a brown sugar/Basil topping mixed with catsup...Now most ships the guys want "plain" with just brown gravy..right..until I did the "sweet" one out as a choice...Now these guys just love to complain about anything,...SUPRISE... they would eat ALL of the sweet meatloaf and I would use the leftover"plain" meatloaf for Tacos.Now I'm wondering if I could just can it as is, brown sugar and all????


Whats your recipe?


----------



## readytogo

Home canning vs industrial canning you can actually control your quality better, save lots of money and if done properly will last for years, the main problem with canning is proper time in the process and hygiene. I canned and rotated my goods often and mainly can for a quick meal or meat sales, here in Miami hurricane season starts in June so power outages are normal so frozen meats are a bad deal, canning is the best way to go, but under the proper conditions home canning will last a long time, here are two sites related to the issue.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/
http://www.family-survival-planning.com/long-term-food-shelf-life.html


----------

